# The Official "How to Ride Glades" Thread...



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go as fast as you fucking can and if a tree gets in your way turn.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Ride switch


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

dont look at the trees


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If a snowboarder hits a tree, and there's nobody around, does he still make a sound?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> If a snowboarder hits a tree, and there's nobody around, does he still make a sound?


haha yeah usually using a row of expletives shouted at said tree.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> If a snowboarder hits a tree, and there's nobody around, does he still make a sound?


I can safely say there is a thud followed by an ooof.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

We call it "Bonoing" or "Bonoed". "The trees are good......but I nearly Bonoed a couple on that last run."


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> so, any advice? i know you're supposed to kind of look through the trees and pick your line and attack it with confidence.


Okay so other than the usual comments from the peanut gallery:

- You must be CONFIDENT in your regular riding before getting into the glades. Mistakes are much more costly. Spend the time getting GOOD on-piste before venturing too far off.

- Slow down at first, it takes time to get used to reading the terrain

- Pick a gladed run that's less steep than you usually are comfortable on, and make sure it's not heavily gladed:

These..









will be easier than these...









- once you've built the skill and taken the time, it's all about reading the terrain and planning your route a turn or two ahead. Learn how to make speed checks while travelling straight. Learn how to fall. Wear armour. :wavetowel2:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Okay so other than the usual comments from the peanut gallery:
> These..
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell, I'm more likely to repel down that than kill myself trying to ride it! And look at those ice spots. YIKES! If you hit it serious kudos to you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Second picture looks mellow. Just charge it.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

looks like the stuff we get at red


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Iir,.. We almost lost Pout on that ice fall a few years back! I believe he is making a point about knowing what you're doing and where you are going!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> so, any advice? i know you're supposed to kind of look through the trees and pick your line and attack it with confidence.


Ride with a buddy so you don't die in a tree well.



Steezus Christ said:


> looks like the stuff we get at red


They still got that run called Needles? That was awesome!

A mate and I used to cut across from the top of Paradise Valley through the trees and come out on a cat track back to the main runs.

Best tree boarding I ever had.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

yea needles is still here. that was actually the run i was thinking about when i saw that photo haha. needles and cambodia area is pretty much guaranteed pow any day of the week, too many trees and too steep for a lot of people to bother. high spirits, dougs run and oil can, pretty much anywhere in the north bowl is always money. definitely the most fun inbounds terrain ive ridden out of all the resorts ive been to.

http://www.redresort.com/assets/pdf/red_maps_lowres_201415.pdf


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> yea needles is still here. that was actually the run i was thinking about when i saw that photo haha. needles and cambodia area is pretty much guaranteed pow any day of the week, too many trees and too steep for a lot of people to bother. high spirits, dougs run and oil can, pretty much anywhere in the north bowl is always money. definitely the most fun inbounds terrain ive ridden out of all the resorts ive been to.
> 
> http://www.redresort.com/assets/pdf/red_maps_lowres_201415.pdf


So many great memories 

Grey Mountain was only BC when I was there in 04 and 09.

Beer Belly opened into a nice bowl iirc and the slides were great in the powder. Powder Fields was a nice gladed run, not too packed with trees.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't wrap a tree, it hurts. That awful sound you make when the air gets knocked out of you. Dying animal-esque.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Distinctly re-live getting hit by a tree, solid thud, innards being shifted sideways and lying there waiting there for the internal bleeding to start. After 15-20 minutes finally get going again.

Well...if your are not dying...your dead.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I wasn't joking when I said don't look at the trees, you wanabe looking for the gaps that your gonna head through same as when your biking if your looking at the trees generally you'll end up hitting one. Another bit of advise is never follow other people's tracks you never know where there gonna end up cliff/waterfall ect. If you’ve got someone who knows the area go with them and as other have said don't go alone.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tree riding = moguls with trees

at least in terms of practice and ability. 

tree riding is much more fun.

if you enter the top of a big deep mogul field and say "oh fuck" instead of just charging it and getting it done, keep working b4 trees.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Chilling Footage of Snowboarder Buried Alive in Deep Snow | Unofficial Networks


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

francium said:


> Another bit of advise is never follow other people's tracks you never know where there gonna end up cliff/waterfall ect.


If I'm at an unfamiliar hill, I always follow other peoples tracks. That's how you find the stashes. Just look farther ahead and stay in control.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Distinctly re-live getting hit by a tree, solid thud, innards being shifted sideways and lying there waiting there for the internal bleeding to start. After 15-20 minutes finally get going again.
> 
> Well...if your are not dying...your dead.


I asked a guy to follow me to the lift make sure I was good after my wrap. 

Oh and watch out for tree wells. Those will kill you silently.

Edit. saw that video link after I posted this. Shit is scary.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> If I'm at an unfamiliar hill, I always follow other peoples tracks. That's how you find the stashes. Just look farther ahead and stay in control.


I purposely leave sucker tracks in the woods. Nothing like seeing people following my false paths.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Iir,.. We almost lost Pout on that ice fall a few years back! I believe he is making a point about knowing what you're doing and where you are going!


Yeah I was charging through the trees as usual, this time at a hill I'd never been at before (Whistler) and something in the back of my head told me to slow the fuck down. I ended up on top of that, and made my way down no problem, but at speed it could have been a bit touch and go!

What I was really trying to get at was to start in sparse trees and work your way up to the dense ones. Riding in the few trees on the edge of a groomer can help because you'll know you can always pop back out onto the run and make it safely down.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> I asked a guy to follow me to the lift make sure I was good after my wrap.
> 
> Oh and watch out for tree wells. Those will kill you silently.
> 
> Edit. saw that video link after I posted this. Shit is scary.


T'was in the tree patch by myself...had been through it abunch of times...it was a small patch but schooled by a big tree...learnt. Definitely felt weird feeling insides shift.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I say don't follow people tracks ad we've ended up in the bottom of valleys with no way out but a swim or a hike back to resort.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

francium said:


> I say don't follow people tracks ad we've ended up in the bottom of valleys with no way out but a swim or a hike back to resort.


Followed some tracks in a section on Hood I'd never been to a few years back, they went over a knoll, I couldn't see what was behind it so I decided to take the side gully around it, two seconds later I was plummeting down a creek hole. Never follow peoples tracks. When I managed to get out I found he'd done close to the same thing and had hiked his way out. Thought that was gonna be my last day for sure. But I was young young and stupid, now I'm slightly less young but probably more stupid, but I don't ride alone and I don't follow tracks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Chilling Footage of Snowboarder Buried Alive in Deep Snow | Unofficial Networks


YIKES!!!

Even with friends around see him go down and dig his ass out,.. looked like he damned near bit it!! After they dug him out, you could see that his head must have been a good 6-7 ft or more under that snow! 

Lucky guy!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Chilling Footage of Snowboarder Buried Alive in Deep Snow | Unofficial Networks


This shit happened to me during descent to the base camp at Lenin Peak, ice bridge broke under my front foot and I went head first into snow crevice. Scary as hell you are totally immobilized. If you are alone you are dead.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Chills my spine every time I watch it...at the beginning of the season.
This season I will be riding with my son more hopefully. I usually go solo.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

recall great tree day last season, discovered a few smoke shacks, deep snow day, getting late, losing details as all the snow becomes the same shade, coming around a cluster of trees, go right and follow buddy or go left and try to pass him?...go left, screw him....hmmm...something looks strange up ahead, maybe its a fallen tree under the snow, shit, creek, too late, ollie and think happy thoughts, realize how deep it is while going over it, and wide, crap, too wide....splat into the opposing bank. luckily it had a couple ledges covered by snow and I was 2 or 3 up and could climb up instead of taking a bath. good times, ready to go back.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

augie said:


> recall great tree day last season, discovered a few smoke shacks, deep snow day, getting late, losing details as all the snow becomes the same shade, coming around a cluster of trees, go right and follow buddy or go left and try to pass him?...go left, screw him....hmmm...something looks strange up ahead, maybe its a fallen tree under the snow, shit, creek, too late, ollie and think happy thoughts, realize how deep it is while going over it, and wide, crap, too wide....splat into the opposing bank. luckily it had a couple ledges covered by snow and I was 2 or 3 up and could climb up instead of taking a bath. good times, ready to go back.



That.
Last season after a dump my son, which rides faster than me already, literally disappeared in front of me taking a right where I went straight and falling in a small snow covered creek. Luckily was just 6' deep.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Never follow someone else's tracks.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't look at the trees, look at the spaces between them. Your body will follow where your eyes look. Also pleanty of Norse death metal for confidence helps.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

slowandlow said:


> Never follow someone else's tracks.



Holeeey Shit.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

No, no, I'm pretty sure his exact words were "Ahhhhhh FUCK!!!!!"


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

DaveMcI said:


> Don't look at the trees, look at the spaces between them. Your body will follow where your eyes look. Also pleanty of Norse death metal for confidence helps.


QFT. Look where you want to go, not where you don't. If you are looking 10-20 ft. ahead your next move is already planned and you'll find your body naturally follows. Getting this into my head at a young age helped IMMENSELY with learning technical snowboarding and dirt biking as well.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

Honestly, look as far in front of you as you can, at least 20 ft. Your mind will remember what is coming up. Get as much speed as you can and trust the 'force'. 

Do not look at things you want to avoid..you will just hit them. Ride with a friend. Dont' dress too warm, wear a helmet and just enjoy it.


----------

